# Take care...



## Ramzinho (Nov 15, 2009)

Guys the egypt vs algeria rematch is today at 7:30 CLT so if egypt won. please stick at homes cause it's gonna get messy.

cheers


----------



## Malaksmom (Nov 17, 2009)

Too bad they lost.


----------



## Ramzinho (Nov 15, 2009)

i'm not sad we lost, i'm frustrated because of what happened after the match. algerian fans had knives and weapon and in fact they were army men and x-cons scares me a lot. yet i'm happy that all the egyptian were back from that land of fire safely..

Wish you all guys a good day


----------

